# Dragon bettas??



## Ice (Oct 4, 2009)

I still can't figure out exactly what a "dragon" betta is :-?

I've looked at the sticky and seen pictures of bettas that are dragons, but I still don't completely understand. Could someone give me the simple definition?

Thanks


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

a dragon is a betta with scales that are a very solid, rich scale color mostly white, kind of the effect of a dragon would actualy look like if it existed


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

I was wondering that too, glad you asked. I could identify what was a dragon and what wasn't but I didn't quite get it.


----------

